
Show HN: Prefix.io for ASP.NET Developers - spo81rty
http://prefix.io
======
dmarlow
Thanks for the great tool. I'm still a big fan of using Log2Console as I can
filter quickly based on what I'm looking for. This is a great addition that's
more request focused. One question I have is how to solve issues where the XML
serializer can't be found. I see lots of errors like these:

Caught System.IO.FileNotFoundException System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could
not load file or assembly 'XXXXXXXXX.XmlSerializers, Version=1.0.5902.37667,
Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system
cannot find the file specified. at
System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly.InternalLoadAssemblyName at
System.Reflection.Assembly.Load at
System.Xml.Serialization.TempAssembly.LoadGeneratedAssembly

and

Caught System.IO.FileNotFoundException System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could
not load file or assembly 'XXXXXXXXX.XmlSerializers' or one of its
dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. at
System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly.LoadWithPartialNameInternal

If this is normal behavior [1], then I suggest there be a way to filter these
out so there aren't false positives on the exceptions.

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/a/1177040](http://stackoverflow.com/a/1177040)

------
spo81rty
I'm the lead developer on this project if anyone has any questions. It's an
amazing free tool.

